# Got a Biggun This Morning



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Got this ole boy this morning in Fairhope during a Jubilee.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

that is a big one!!! did you weigh him?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> that is a big one!!! did you weigh him?


Not yet. It was raining so hard when I came out, I just put some ice on them and will weigh him after a while.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

First I've heard of this jubilee. Nice Fish and how many did you get total with the jubilee.Last one was a major one and everyone did well.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good size flattie!!! Kind of hard to have a jub with a southwest wind. It was blowing southwest at 4:00 this morning on the causeway.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got in on the same jubilee. I had 3 that were 4 pounds each and man the rest were big also. It was raining the whole time.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> Good size flattie!!! Kind of hard to have a jub with a southwest wind. It was blowing southwest at 4:00 this morning on the causeway.


Wind was blowing like that when I got up at 3:00, but it was perfect at 7:00. By 8:00 they were coming in good. Went on till 10:00


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet. How long was the fish?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Man we got down to battles wharf and were gone by 6am. We could have stuck a hundred but ended up with 30 flounder and probably 6 dozen huge blue crab.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

So it happened right about daybreak?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

dsar592 said:


> Man we got down to battles wharf and were gone by 6am. We could have stuck a hundred but ended up with 30 flounder and probably 6 dozen huge blue crab.


It got better down at battles later in the morning. Around 8:30 they poured in. It started raining hard around 9:30 and pretty much stopped it.


----------

